# Faulty Bra Holster



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

Why are Americans who conceal carry so reluctant to use the safety catch?



> *Woman fatally shoots herself while adjusting bra holster*
> 
> Published: 7:27PM Thursday February 19, 2015 Source: ONE News
> A woman in the United States died after accidentally shooting herself in the face while adjusting her bra holster.
> ...



I will never understand this. Presumably she had the gun because she wanted to feel safe. She certainly had a background that would suggest training in responsible and safe firearms handling, yet she shoots herself in the face?

And some people wonder why I am uncomfortable with the idea that someone near me might be secretly carrying a firearm. :eek1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2015)

It was probably booby-trapped ...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

*GROAN :crying:*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> It was probably booby-trapped ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I gotta check my bro...


----------



## rt3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yup another entry in the big book of "things I don't understand "

the definition of concealed means you don't know they are carry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

Bra holster? Now I have heard it all! Crazy.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Bra holster? Now I have heard it all! Crazy.



Yes Oakapple, several types are available. This is just a couple versions.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry; don't think I could fit one in!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, That does it !   I'm NEVER again saying, "Show me your boobs."


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> It was probably booby-trapped ...




         Good one Master.


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I gotta check my bro...




       Does he have man boobs?


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2015)

Will police be allowed to pat them down?


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 19, 2015)

That'll be the last time Ill reach around her to unclip that loaded bra,all those years learning how to master that damn clip....


----------



## rt3 (Feb 19, 2015)

If she shot herself in the head it would be one of the invert types, but then you weren't looking at the holster. Was suicide ruled out?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And some people wonder why I am uncomfortable with the idea that someone near me might be secretly carrying a firearm. :eek1:




             Not as much as some poor gal trying to hide one with a pair bout the size of fried eggs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2015)

Ken posted this on another thread, to show the quick draw.  Of course the user shouldn't be so stupid as to shoot herself.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ken posted this on another thread, to show the quick draw.  Of course the user shouldn't be so stupid as to shoot herself.



Well certainly I hope not to be the one shot. There do seem to be a lot of supposedly well trained individuals (police and military) who turn out to be stupid enough to shoot themselves and others close to them at the time using weapons that they conceal carry.

If they don't know how to handle a firearm with safety, or know but don't do it, what confidence should I have that Joe Blow Public will be any better?


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2015)

1st January!!!!

There must have been alcohol involved.

Mike.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well certainly I hope not to be the one shot. There do seem to be a lot of supposedly well trained individuals (police and military) who turn out to be stupid enough to shoot themselves and others close to them at the time using weapons that they conceal carry.
> 
> If they don't know how to handle a firearm with safety, or know but don't do it, what confidence should I have that Joe Blow Public will be any better?


Your confidence isn't needed


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well certainly I hope not to be the one shot. There do seem to be a lot of supposedly well trained individuals (police and military) who turn out to be stupid enough to shoot themselves and others close to them at the time using weapons that they conceal carry.
> 
> If they don't know how to handle a firearm with safety, or know but don't do it, what confidence should I have that Joe Blow Public will be any better?



I would think you'd have to look at the total number of gun owners and see what the percentage of such accidents are.

I'd be willing to bet that the actual percentage is well within the same range - or probably lower - as auto accidents, home accidents, etc. 

It's just that the media latches onto such incidents instead of the more pedestrian ones.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

I've had the odd home accident and car accident but I've survived all of them.
I'm not as sure of surviving a bullet. Colour me paranoid.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I've had the odd home accident and car accident but I've survived all of them.
> I'm not as sure of surviving a bullet. Colour me paranoid.



Well, you probably don't carry your car around in your bra, either ... 

In 2011, *54,500* people died in their home due to an accident. (source)

In 2011, *10,728* people died from guns. (source)


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

Your statistics, not ours. 
Are you counting the gun deaths in homes under the correct category?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Your statistics, not ours.



Well. you know stats - 6-to-5 and pick 'em. 



> Are you counting the gun deaths in homes under the correct category?



Good question - one I don't have an answer for.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 20, 2015)

This thread has run out of ammo...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This thread has run out of ammo...



You mean, it's run flat?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 20, 2015)

&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;.  Bet Dame wishes that she never brought this up...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;.  Bet Dame wishes that she never brought this up...



Maybe she was just trying to put up a good front ... :eek-new:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Poor Dame, we may be driving her to drink...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sorry at all.

The humour on this thread has been amusing until you stop and think about the reality that lies beneath.
The reaction to this death has been quite revealing in that it has only provoked mirth.
Concern and compassion for the dead woman have not been apparent.

Senseless deaths like this one should provide opportunities to learn something that might prevent similar future events.
When it comes to firearms deaths it would seem that many Americans don't see them as tragedies, just acceptable statistics.

A lot of the rest of the world thinks that you are all barking mad.

No, I'm not sorry I brought this up. I like to see how people think about this issue.
The responses make me all the more resolute that I don't want to see my society go down the same path towards an armed citizenry. 
To me freedom is being able to go about your daily business without worrying about being confronted by hostile nutters with concealed guns.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Senseless deaths like this one should provide opportunities to learn something that might prevent similar future events.



Okay - don't allow women to own guns. 



> When it comes to firearms deaths it would seem that many Americans don't see them as tragedies, just acceptable statistics.



9/11 was a tragedy.

The Hindenburg was a tragedy.

The Titanic was a tragedy.

In ANY endeavor there is always a certain risk. I believe that the stats reveal an acceptable risk.



> A lot of the rest of the world thinks that you are all barking mad.



Good - if they think that maybe they'll stay in their own countries instead of coming here.



> To me freedom is being able to go about your daily business without worrying about being confronted by hostile nutters with concealed guns.



And yet ... your country has, I believe, experienced a few shootings. Your idea of self-defense is to just stand there like a deer in the headlights and allow them to shoot you?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

Did I hit a nerve?

I repeat



> To me freedom is being able to go about your daily business without worrying about being confronted by hostile nutters with concealed guns.


----------



## Sid (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Not sorry at all.
> 
> The humour on this thread has been amusing until you stop and think about the reality that lies beneath.
> The reaction to this death has been quite revealing in that it has only provoked mirth.
> ...



                Is  concern and passion the reason for you bringing the subject up ?     
                Can I disagree and still have compassion?
                To me all accidental death are tragedies  not just ones caused by firearms. 
                I have seen many in my society  fall prey to wicked people. I am glad to see they have a chance to turn the table.
                Because I am free I go about my daily business without worry about confrontation. I don't invite it but try to be prepared for it.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

The reason I brought it up in the first place was to point out that people who are allowed to conceal carry and who presumably have been well trained in the use of firearms are still capable of killing themselves and others. IMO these are accidents that should never happen but they do. I know very little about guns, zilch actually, but why don't they have safety catches, or if they do, why are people so reluctant to use them?

If you read my OP, this was my opening question. It has not been addressed.


----------



## Sid (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The reason I brought it up in the first place was to point out that people who are allowed to conceal carry and who presumably have been well trained in the use of firearms are still capable of killing themselves and others. IMO these are accidents that should never happen but they do. I know very little about guns, zilch actually, but why don't they have safety catches, or if they do, why are people so reluctant to use them?
> 
> If you read my OP, this was my opening question. It has not been addressed.



            People are required to take a drivers test to drive. They have accidents and kill themselves and others.
            IMO these are accidents that should never happen but they do.  Why? I don't know.

            Guns have to be loaded, and cocked in order to fire. In other words they have to be made ready.
            Guns have safety catches, they have to be  engaged.

            Why are people so reluctant to use them? I do not know. But I do know they work.

            What we don't hear about is the thousands if not millions of incidents that a gun is handled properly does not go off and kill
            or maim somebody. 

            I admit I got to reading the replies and got caught up in the foolishness.

           If I might add when the word "nutters" keeps getting thrown in I for one tend to get on the offensive and get the impression
           that your are trying to make an argument rather than looking for answers.

           If you got this far thanks for listening.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

Sid, if you look through my responses you will see that initially I too got caught up in the nonsense. It's easy to do.

I'm not calling anyone on this forum a nutter. Nor am I calling the unfortunate dead woman a nutter, although I might consider her very foolish not to be more careful.
Nutter is not even a word I use customarily but it gets used a lot on this forum to explain mass shootings as in "_It's not the gun, it's the nutter who wields it_"  sort of thing.

One of my worries is how to work out who the nutters with guns might be. 
I think it is nuts not to make it harder for them to get one in the first place.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> I repeat



That's not freedom - that's fantasy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The reason I brought it up in the first place was to point out that people who are allowed to conceal carry and who presumably have been well trained in the use of firearms are still capable of killing themselves and others. IMO these are accidents that should never happen but they do. I know very little about guns, zilch actually, but why don't they have safety catches, or if they do, why are people so reluctant to use them?
> 
> If you read my OP, this was my opening question. It has not been addressed.



Why are you making the assumption that, because a person carries a gun, they are well-trained? It doesn't work that way here, unfortunately. You can take a class in handgun safety, sleep through it and still receive your carry permit. 

People don't always use the safeties on guns because, well, they're people. They're fallible. It's just that when you make a mistake with a gun the repercussions are much more serious. People also believe that they can handle their vehicles at high speeds - when they are proven wrong the price they pay is also usually high, sometimes involving others as well. They think they can handle their alcohol / drug intake - when they find out they can't it's sometimes too late.

There are mistakes and there are personal limitations - one seeks to reduce the number of both through training and self-awareness, but not everyone has the ability or desire to perform either.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 21, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's not freedom - that's fantasy.



It's my reality.



> You can take a class in handgun safety, sleep through it and still receive your carry permit.



Why do you (as in citizens of the US) put up with this situation?  
However, in the cases I was referring to - police and military - I would hope the standards are a bit higher than this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It's my reality.



*shrug*

"My world and welcome to it" ... 



> Why do you (as in citizens of the US) put up with this situation?
> However, in the cases I was referring to - police and military - I would hope the standards are a bit higher than this.



I didn't realize you were talking about military and police - yes, I would hope the standards are higher and believe they are, but again they're just fallible humans. Defecation occurs.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 21, 2015)

If your a hammer everything looks like a nail.


----------



## Sid (Feb 23, 2015)

rt3 said:


> If your a hammer everything looks like a nail.



    If I had a hammer, I'd hammer in the morning. I'd hammer in the evening .............


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 24, 2015)

This thread is now really a bust...


----------



## rt3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Disagree, there is always room for augmentation and support in many areas.


----------

